# The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Clip zeigt Geralt in Action



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Clip zeigt Geralt in Action*

						Noch in diesem Monat geht die Witcher-Serie auf Netflix an den Start. Jetzt hat der Streaming-Dienst im Rahmen eines Auftritts von Henry Cavill in der Jimmy Kimmel Show einen Clip veröffentlicht, in dem Geralt zu sehen ist, wie er an der Seite eines Verbündeten gegen eine halbe Armee antritt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Clip zeigt Geralt in Action*


----------



## uk_uk (6. Dezember 2019)

Der "scheinbare" Verbündete ist

SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER


der Igel vom Erlenwald bzw. Duny von Erlenwald. Die Herrscherin, die da "Tötet sie beide" ruft, ist Königin Calanthe, die Geralt rief, weil sie Duny loswerden wollte, weil der ihrer Tochter nachstellte. Jedoch fand Geralt heraus, dass er nur Opfer eines Fluchs UND einer Prophezeiung war. Zudem war die Prinzessin Pervetta schwanger. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: 

Duny vom Erlenwalds wahre Gestalt ist die von Emhyr var Emreis, dem Herrscher von Nilfgaard und Pervetta ist die Mutter von Ciri


----------



## der_petling (7. Dezember 2019)

Bin gespannt obs bei CDPR zum Serienstart die Witcher-Games in Aktion gibt.
Speziell in den USA wo ja eher Action/Sport/Racingtitel gefragter sind als Rollenspiele könnte die Serie durchaus einen Verkaufsboost bei den Spielen bringen.

Bin ja schon ganz hibbelig auf die Serie.
Ein Freund hatte neulich netterweise noch einen Zugang von seinem Netflix 4K Family übrig.
5€ im Monat für Deezer und Netflix, da kann man sich nicht beschweren. 
.....jaja.... ich weiß... die AGB 



uk_uk schrieb:


> Der "scheinbare" Verbündete ist
> 
> SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER


Dann pack es doch bitte auch in einen solchen.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Dezember 2019)

Hätte es in der Szene nicht eigentlich dunkel sein müssen?
Soweit ich es im Kopf habe, fand die ganze Sache doch nachts statt und Duny hat seine Maske zu früh abgelegt.


----------

